# DIfferent types of light



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

I am aware of what floros are what mh is and hps lights are. But what are cfl's that i hear people use and are they priced cheap.


----------



## Insane (Mar 13, 2006)

CFL = Compact Flouroscent Light, for my BnB grow I'm using two 125 watt CFLs

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Index.asp

Take a look around that site, it has a lot of good examples of CFLs in the Grow Light section, then click on Flourescent lighting and you will see a couple examples of CFLs.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats exactly what i thought it was just everybody always says cfl but now i finally know thanks insane im gonna check out that site.


----------



## Insane (Mar 13, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what i thought it was just everybody always says cfl but now i finally know thanks insane im gonna check out that site.


 
Glad to help.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

On a side note:

They have cheap CFL or spiral compact florous. at wal-mart, you just need more of em. Thats where most people get em.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 14, 2006)

I can find the bulbs for a compact fluoro but what do you use the bulbs in i havent seen like a special lamp or somthing.


----------



## Insane (Mar 14, 2006)

For CFLs, all you need is a mogul/socket adapter ($10 at Home Depot).

That CFLs are basically 'screw-in' light bulbs that screw into a mogul rather than a regular light bulb socket. Whats the difference? A mogul is basically a bigger version of a socket, meant to handle bigger light bulbs (such as a high power CFL ie. 125+ watts)

Buy your high power CFL, buy a mogul, screw the high power CFL bulb into the mogul, and then screw then mogul into the socket, and you're in business.

Once you get the bulb and mogul, it will be self explanatory. Very easy, safe, and reliable.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok thanks i think i understand it now so the mogul screws into a normal light socket and the bulb screws into that. DO they sell light sockets thant u can just plug into an outlet because there is just one light socket in my grow space.(attic) Also how many cfls is a good number i might not need that many i plan on transplanting them outside maybe. And Does it cost a lot to keep a few of these running. Are there any sites that show these moguls because home depot doesnt they just have the lights on there website but im sure they have them at the store.


----------



## Insane (Mar 14, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Ok thanks i think i understand it now so the mogul screws into a normal light socket and the bulb screws into that. DO they sell light sockets thant u can just plug into an outlet because there is just one light socket in my grow space.(attic) Also how many cfls is a good number i might not need that many i plan on transplanting them outside maybe. And Does it cost a lot to keep a few of these running. Are there any sites that show these moguls because home depot doesnt they just have the lights on there website but im sure they have them at the store.


 
If you only have one light socket, yes, you can purchase more that will run off of an extention cord and plug into a wall. To find this, you'll just have to look around your area a bit. I'd say home depot is your best bet if there is one near by to find the mogul and socket and extension cord+plug ins, if not look around some hardware stores, say you have a home security light that needs a mogul/socket adapter or something.

If your going to have your plants indoor for the vegging phase, then I'd say get one or two 125 watt CFLs. It won't cost too much to keep them running because CFL type bulbs don't go past 200 watts (to my knowledge)

PS If you want to see the exact lights I use, go to www.jonsplantfactory.com, go to lights, and scroll down until you see "Broad Lead High Power Solux" I think it is. For vegging I like to mix up the spectrums so I have one red bulb and one blue bulb, and then for flowering I switch to using 2 red bulbs. You can see the results of this method by viewing my previous grows in the Grow Journals, Ive been happy so far.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 14, 2006)

Those ones u using are nice but expensive im thinking about just getting a big flourecent fixture can you check out this link and i would want to take the cover off the front of the light right?



http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=85986-13537-PET2U3RC&lpage=none


----------



## Insane (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep, that looks like a good flouro fixture, and definatly take the cover off the front. Also make sure to get 40 watt bulbs, and try to get soft or cool white. 

I would also recommend that you look into a 48" workshop light, try and get one that holds two 40 watt bulbs, it can stand up and just lean against the wall of your grow space, another cheap way to effectively add to your lighting.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 15, 2006)

ya i looked at those 4 foot shop lights that hold 2 bulbs they have one like this that holds 4 and its f oot long. Ill go to home depot n tell you what i end up gettin.


----------

